# Bacon & Cheddar



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 31, 2016)

Doing some Yanceys Bacon Cheddar.

Yeah i know take the wrapper and wax off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















yfbacon.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


















yfbacon3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016






Tube with apple pellets in my TSM. No heat or frozen anything in there.













applecoldamazn.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


















tsm30d8.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 31, 2016)

Bet it will be good!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 31, 2016)

Might as well do some more cheese curds also.

Taco













tacocurd.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016






Garlic & Dill













garlicdillcurd.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


















tsmcheesecold.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


----------



## mike w (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 31, 2016)

So

As i was taking the trash to the dumpster walking by the smoker i closed down the top vent some. When i got back i said WTH.

I almost had a meltdown. WTH did i do that, i should know better.

So i'm going to blame my brain cramp on the meds. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those are going to give me dame brammage...D'OH

Both batches of curds were fine.

Now dont ask me why i wrap in cheesecloth, I cant give away all my secret receipts....EH

Besides they are on a private server in Russia.













smokyfb.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


















wrapcurd.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


















chclothwrap.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Aug 31, 2016


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 31, 2016)

That's looks highly suspect? You should probably send to me for safe disposal!

It's the only way to be sure!!


----------



## smokesontuesday (Sep 1, 2016)

That all looks like it has stuff growing in it. You should send it all to me for safe disposal.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 1, 2016)

Now I have to research cheese curds cause they look so good! Thanks a lot..:drool


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 2, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> Now I have to research cheese curds cause they look so good! Thanks a lot..


You should be able to get curds up your way easy. I had to ask the store to order them for me down here.


----------

